# Product practice-Mamiya



## minicoop1985 (Oct 30, 2014)

Since the Canon's in the shop, thought I would take a moment to practice some with my wife's Sony. What an odd little camera. Anyway, lighting being lighting, thought I would practice a little. It was flashed with a speedlight aimed straight up, then a slaved strobe with shoot through umbrella just kissing slightly behind, camera right. How did I do here? What can I do better? 




Mamiya 645 product practice by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 6, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Since the Canon's in the shop, thought I would take a moment to practice some with my wife's Sony. What an odd little camera. Anyway, lighting being lighting, thought I would practice a little. It was flashed with a speedlight aimed straight up, then a slaved strobe with shoot through umbrella just kissing slightly behind, camera right. How did I do here? What can I do better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think it looks pretty damn good!


----------

